

Inside 21's Plans to Bring Bitcoin to the Masses - sjcsjc
http://www.coindesk.com/21-intel-bitcoin-mining-strategy/

======
sjcsjc
This is presumably the source of the recent spate of "mining from toasters"
articles started by FT's Alphaville [1]).

The Vimeo clip shows a live demo from Oct 2014 of a bandwidth auctioning
protocol, (the article links to the actual transactions eg [2])

[1] [http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2015/04/30/2127543/meet-the-
compa...](http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2015/04/30/2127543/meet-the-company-that-
wants-to-put-a-bitcoin-miner-in-your-toaster/)

[2]
[https://blockchain.info/address/1M9ZeSUStVHCAUqrCr5XhhYqb4GB...](https://blockchain.info/address/1M9ZeSUStVHCAUqrCr5XhhYqb4GBuz9x6z)

